# A Time for Life by Robert Kyr - an environmental oratorio



## Nedeslusire (Jul 27, 2021)

An environmental oratorio by composer Robert Kyr, commissioned by Cappella Romana in 2007 and now recorded for the first time, this work explores the urgent issue of ecological crisis caused by humanity s inability to live in harmony with the natural world. A Time for Life draws from texts in Greek Orthodoxy, the Bible, and Native American prayers with an ultimately optimistic approach. The work traces a journey from the glory of Creation through potential modern destruction to a hopeful future, in which humanity serves as a responsible steward of the earth and thus realigns itself with the creative forces of existence, resulting in a spiritual awakening that leads from a state of division and separation to the way of unity and wholeness.

"Kyr's music wept for the Earth. It shuddered and then grew stronger, blooming into beauty before evaporating in silence." - The Oregonian










https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nZij11DOsm3-9wEZrQmU2NGKTFG_4NxgU


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

A Time for Life

Kristen Buhler, Aaron Cain, LeaAnne DenBeste, Tuesday Rupp, Stephanie Kramer, Mark Powell, David Stutz, Cahen Taylor, Ron Blessinger, Anna Schaum, Hamilton Cheifetz

Cappella Romana, Third Angle New Music, Alexander Lingas

Look, I found it in my to spin later ( before 2021 is over)


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Just seen this - a fabulous 'steer', thank you. All his music deserves greater exposure !


----------

